# Chimp Challenge 2014 discussion



## BWG (Jan 26, 2014)

Can we talk about CC 2014 now? 
Let's get things going.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2014)

I think it's a little too early to get caught up in the CC drama. What say you, Techpowerup?


----------



## Norton (Jan 27, 2014)

Ditto!

We have a WCG challenge pending for later next month- will be ready to start prepping for the CC after that


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 27, 2014)

Agreed, I'm still trying to get all my ducks in a row.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> Ditto!
> 
> We have a WCG challenge pending for later next month- will be ready to start prepping for the CC after that


Keep us advised Captain. I will bring forth every core I possess for the cause.


----------



## BWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds good. Do you have access to the Captains Forum we used last year? We're going to start things off, and when you're ready, come on in and take the dive into the discussions. Thanks guys.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2014)

Since alot of our folders crunch for us, I'll give folding another shot for your CC, as long as the 290 is worth it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2014)

BWG said:


> Sounds good. Do you have access to the Captains Forum we used last year? We're going to start things off, and when you're ready, come on in and take the dive into the discussions. Thanks guys.


Been there already today. I see nothing current except a post from Adak in November.


----------



## BWG (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, I'm working on that. There will be more after this week is over.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 28, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think it's a little too early to get caught up in the CC drama. What say you, Techpowerup?



Yeah, I don't think I want to get into the drama of the CC at all. Keep us up to date with what's going on please, Buck. I wouldn't be opposed to TPU not participating this year if nothing changes to prevent the previous years issues and shortcomings.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 28, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, I don't think I want to get into the drama of the CC at all. Keep us up to date with what's going on please, Buck. I wouldn't be opposed to TPU not participating this year if nothing changes to prevent the previous years issues and shortcomings.


I agree theonedub. If the structure does not appeal to us, we will pass on the CC.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok, we have some activity on the Captains Forums. I will let you know shortly how it is progressing. *With Bogmali overseas, does anyone want to volunteer for Co-Captain this year?* This is assuming that we will participate.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 3, 2014)

Did som


BUCK NASTY said:


> *With Bogmali overseas, does anyone want to volunteer for Co-Captain this year?*



Did someone just paged me?  Yup still overseas and will be not be able to participate.


----------



## BWG (Feb 3, 2014)

We changed the Captains Forum to Public, but when users register it's read only. PM me on the Captains Forum when you want to grant a few of your core folders access to the Captains Forum to participate in the discussions. The forum is here: forum.axihub.ca


----------

